# Wie mein Lian li PC-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?



## Kronkorkn (7. Mai 2019)

*Wie mein Lian li PC-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Grüße zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Herausforderung mein neue Lian li Gehäuse mit Lüftern auszustatten, ich bin mir aber unschlüssig wie ich es am besten machen soll: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/media/image/thumbnail/CA76TLL_185198_800x800.jpg

Bei einem klassischen Gehäuse würde ich grob sagen "vorne rein, hinten raus". Funktioniert hier nicht, da die Front komplett aus Glas besteht.

Ich habe mir außerdem 3x die Lian li Lüfter mit der Bezeichnung BR120 RGB bestellt:  Lian Li BR120 RGB PWM Luefter 3er Pack + Controller, si…

Meine Idee ist es nun, vorne rechts 2 Lüfter einzubauen die rein Blasen und hinten einen der raus bläst.

Das ganze soll eine übergangslösung sein, bis ich mir eine Wasserkühlung einbauen werde.

Was denkt ihr? Habt ihr vielleicht eine andere Idee? Oder habt ihr ein Link für mich wo die optimale Luftzirkulation für das Gehäuse erklärt wird?


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Naja das Gehäuse hat hinten nix 
2 an der Seite, intake, oben 1x raus, fertig. 
Wenn die GPU zu heiß wird, den oberen Lüfter nach unten verfrachten als intake - da haste aber höhere CPU-Temperaturen dabei. 
Da keiner weiß was verbaut wird, kann man nicht sagen wie heiß was wird. Generell ist das Gehäuse aber super belüftet und hat genug Löcher damit nix gegrillt wird


----------



## Eyren (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Wenn du die Lüfter auch auf deiner zukünftigen WaKü nutzen willst würd ich direkt noch ein Dreier Set bestellen. Scheinbar hat man ha ausreichend Platz für 2x360er Radiatoren und du könntest bis es soweit ist schonmal entspannt 3x seitlich rein, 1-2x unten rein, 1-2 oben raus. Oder für die Optik einfach 3x seitlich rein und 3x oben raus. Sollte auch funktionieren.


----------



## GEChun (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Also bei mir (er steht nicht auf dem Boden) gehen 3 Lüfter 120mm am Boden des Gehäuses hinein. 
An der Seite hängt die Wakü für die CPU mit 3x 120 raus.

An der Decke direkt über der CPU für die Spannungswandler hab ich dann auch noch einen der da ein wenig zirkuliert. (Denke sogar da ist es egal ob er rein oder heraus bläst, hab jedenfalls keinen Unterschied bemerkt) 

Schön dabei ist das die Grafikarte immer Frischluft bekommt und die CPU dank Wakü quasi ein wenig entkoppelt ist von dem ganzen.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Ist zwar das air Gehäuse aber vllt hilft es dir dennoch.
oben und hinten sitzt jeweils ein 360er ekwb pe Radiator.


----------



## GEChun (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ist zwar das air Gehäuse aber vllt hilft es dir dennoch.
> oben und hinten sitzt jeweils ein 360er ekwb pe Radiator.



Es würden sogar 3 x 360iger reinpassen, wenn man es drauf anlegt. Boden, Seite Decke. 

Die Frage wäre aber was macht mehr Sinn, klar kann man auch die Seite oder Decke reinpusten lassen aber denke das macht nicht ganz so viel Sinn. Bei der Seite wird die Grafikkarte halt wärmer oder bekommt bei Wakü Block dort die CPU Abwärme ab. Bei der Decke kommt die Luft genau gegen die Backplate auch nicht optimal.

Finde wirklich von unten ist es am effektivsten, was nicht heißt das es anders nicht auch geht. Kommt halt stark auf den Boden an auf was er steht und wie viel Platz noch da ist. Bei Teppich oder ähnlichem macht Boden IN gar keinen Sinm... 


Zu beachten ist auch. Es passen nicht nur 120mm sondern auch 140mm. Aber diese nur in 2 x
 Also statt 360 geht auch 280.

420 macht das Gehäuse allerdings nicht.


----------



## Kronkorkn (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja das Gehäuse hat hinten nix
> 2 an der Seite, intake, oben 1x raus, fertig.
> Wenn die GPU zu heiß wird, den oberen Lüfter nach unten verfrachten als intake - da haste aber höhere CPU-Temperaturen dabei.
> Da keiner weiß was verbaut wird, kann man nicht sagen wie heiß was wird. Generell ist das Gehäuse aber super belüftet und hat genug Löcher damit nix gegrillt wird



Du hast recht, habe gedacht man könnte augrund der Schlitze noch was anbringen 
Danke für den Tpp. Werde es mal so versuchen.

PS: Habe eine VEGA64 mit einem B450 Mainboard, 2 Ram-Module, eine Soundkarte und einen Ryzen 2600 verbaut.


----------



## Kronkorkn (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Es würden sogar 3 x 360iger reinpassen, wenn man es drauf anlegt. Boden, Seite Decke.
> 
> Die Frage wäre aber was macht mehr Sinn, klar kann man auch die Seite oder Decke reinpusten lassen aber denke das macht nicht ganz so viel Sinn. Bei der Seite wird die Grafikkarte halt wärmer oder bekommt bei Wakü Block dort die CPU Abwärme ab. Bei der Decke kommt die Luft genau gegen die Backplate auch nicht optimal.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich die Idee von unten bzgl. der direkten Belüftung der GPU charmant finde, habe ich irgendwie das Bedenken das die Lüfter so nicht das volle Potential ausüben können. 
Der PC seht auf Laminat.


----------



## Kronkorkn (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Ist zwar das air Gehäuse aber vllt hilft es dir dennoch.
> oben und hinten sitzt jeweils ein 360er ekwb pe Radiator.



Nettes Setup


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



Kronkorkn schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Idee von unten bzgl. der direkten Belüftung der GPU charmant finde, habe ich irgendwie das Bedenken das die Lüfter so nicht das volle Potential ausüben können.
> Der PC seht auf Laminat.



Mensch, das Gehäuse (speziell in weiß) gehört nicht auf den Boden 
IKEA-Schränkchen schafft das Problem aus der Welt und du hast weniger Staub was unten eingesaugt wird + sieht hübsch aus. 

Und ja, intake unten limitiert den Lüfter n wenig weil da nicht genug Abstand ist (Füße zu kurz). Es ist aber trotzdem besser für die GPU. 
Generell kannste da 9 Lüfter reinstecken, an der Seite sogar noch 3 weitere im push/pull wenn da n Radiator hinkommt.

CPU-Kühler ist interessant. Wenn das der normale Boxed von AMD ist, dem ist das recht egal Hauptsache der bekommt Luft. Haste eine AIO WaKü, kannste die entweder oben ausblasend montieren oder halt an die Seite einblasend. Seite ist auf jeden Fall intake. GamersNexus hat das getestet, das bringt bei dem das meiste, auch wenn die Luft noch ne Kurve macht. 

Ich würde das definitiv so montieren: 2x an der Seite als intake und 1x oben raus.
Und wo an der Seite hängt davon ab was heißer wird. GPU würde ich sagen, daher in den unteren Bereich


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li PC-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Wenn man in dem Gehäuse eine AiO benutzt also eine 360er dann ist seitlich der beste Platz dafür, einsaugend montiert. Bei Lüftern würde ich aufgrund der Möglichkeiten 3x seitlich rein und 3x oben raus und je nach Montage der Grafikkarte 3x unten rein. Hinten kannst du einen 80mm Lüfter montieren, allerdings nur wenn du ihn entweder schräg hängst und oben und unten verschraubst oder normal und nur links oder rechts verschraubst. Der hintere dann ebenfalls raus. Das sollte für die besten Temperaturen sorgen, GPU bekommt direkt frische Luft und bedankt sich. Wenn du auf Wasserkühlung gehst ( intern vermutlich ) wirst du ja genauso arbeiten mit 3 Radiatoren.


----------



## Kronkorkn (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*

Bin ich  blind oder kann man einen Kommentar nicht löschen?


----------



## Kronkorkn (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li pc-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mensch, das Gehäuse (speziell in weiß) gehört nicht auf den Boden
> IKEA-Schränkchen schafft das Problem aus der Welt und du hast weniger Staub was unten eingesaugt wird + sieht hübsch aus.
> 
> Und ja, intake unten limitiert den Lüfter n wenig weil da nicht genug Abstand ist (Füße zu kurz). Es ist aber trotzdem besser für die GPU.
> ...



Glaub mir, ich würde am liebsten den Rechner auf einen Thron aufstellen, ist aktuell allerdings etwas problematisch bei mir 
Deine vermutungen sind auf jeden Fall richtig! Die GPU wird deutlich heißer, da will ich mich aber bei 333 Euro für eine neue VEGA 64 nicht beschweren. Boxed Lüfter ist übergangsweise montiert, bis ich wie erwähnt mir eine WaKü zulegen


----------



## Kronkorkn (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie mein Lian li PC-o11 Gehäuse richtig belüften?*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wenn man in dem Gehäuse eine AiO benutzt also eine 360er dann ist seitlich der beste Platz dafür, einsaugend montiert. Bei Lüftern würde ich aufgrund der Möglichkeiten 3x seitlich rein und 3x oben raus und je nach Montage der Grafikkarte 3x unten rein. Hinten kannst du einen 80mm Lüfter montieren, allerdings nur wenn du ihn entweder schräg hängst und oben und unten verschraubst oder normal und nur links oder rechts verschraubst. Der hintere dann ebenfalls raus. Das sollte für die besten Temperaturen sorgen, GPU bekommt direkt frische Luft und bedankt sich. Wenn du auf Wasserkühlung gehst ( intern vermutlich ) wirst du ja genauso arbeiten mit 3 Radiatoren.



Danke für den Tipp mit dem kleiner Kühler!


----------

